# Fruit Crusher Plans



## Plato (Jul 24, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to a site or anything for a DIY fruit grinder build. I can certainly build one cheaper than they cost but if I had plans it would save me the time of designing it


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 24, 2013)

u sure you dont mean a press...big difference in grinder and press.


----------



## Plato (Jul 24, 2013)

yes I mean a grinder. I have my plans for the press


----------



## jswordy (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/orga...-hand-tools-zmaz84jazloeck.aspx#axzz2a04hyUCS

http://woodgears.ca/cider/apple_grinder.html


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2013)

Plato, here is a link to a book that I have which has a number of great winemaking projects for the talented do-it-yourselfer. http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.detail?invid=11339276979&qcond=3&qwork=22888900&qsort=p&page=1 He has a crusher, a de-stemmer attachment and a press among the many designs. Worth a look.


----------



## Duster (Jul 24, 2013)

I second Rockys advice, this is a great book.
I'm too cheap to buy it though. I went to my local library and borrowed it long enough to find a xerox


----------



## Plato (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you guys for the info


----------



## spaniel (Jul 24, 2013)

jswordy said:


> http://www.motherearthnews.com/orga...-hand-tools-zmaz84jazloeck.aspx#axzz2a04hyUCS
> 
> http://woodgears.ca/cider/apple_grinder.html



If I get a chance I will take pics of the apple/pear chopper my dad made for me; it is similar in concept to what is linked here, but a lot simpler to make. There are a couple improvements I would make, but given that he designed it and built one when he was 15 then re-created it for me 40 years later I give the design a pass.  It works great for my needs.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 24, 2013)

I made this apple grinder last year, it works but not real well. Which is Ok, because i doubt if I'll ever make pear or apple wine again. I think it might work for other fruit tho, if i adjust the distance between the drum and the wall it might work for grapes.


----------



## jschoenly (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought this book. It has some cool ideas in it including a crusher/destemmer, press, etc...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1603429905/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## spaniel (Jul 27, 2013)

jschoenly said:


> I bought this book. It has some cool ideas in it including a crusher/destemmer, press, etc...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1603429905/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks for sharing. This HAS to be my last year without a crusher/destemmer. I'll check this out.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 27, 2013)

Here is a simple apple crusher I made last year that worked fairly well.
I used a steel rod through a turned drum and powered it with an ordinary 1/2" corded drill.


----------

